# buffed redirect zerstört links mit &



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2009)

wie dem einen oder anderen vlt schon aufgefallen sein mag, zerstört die redirect funktion armory links, so das sie immer als char nicht vorhanden angezeigt werden:


```
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Arygos&n=Shap
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Arygos&amp;n=Shap
```
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap

man beachte das "amp;" das sich nach dem "&" und vor dem "n=Shap" einschleicht.
vielleicht kann man das mal fixen


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Edith: Doch nicht. also bei mir funzt der Link einwandfrei, liegt vielleicht an deinem browser.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...6amp%3Bn%3DShap
So sieht dein Redirect Link bei mir aus ..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...6amp%3Bn%3DShap
> So sieht dein Redirect Link bei mir aus ..




der folgende link ist mit iexplorer gepostet:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap

edit wie in deinem link und in dem mit iexplore geposteten, ein amp; drinne

bei nicht umgeleiteten links, also euren eigenen, geht das mit dem '&' komischerweise:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/4.0?cla...e=&search=1


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2009)

hm /push

fehler nicht auffindbar? fehler nicht lösbar?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm /push
> 
> fehler nicht auffindbar? fehler nicht lösbar?



Kein Fehler - Browser-Interpretationsproblem. Keine Zeit für Opera und 1%-User-Browser momentan den Redirect speziell anzupassen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2009)

hm also ich habs es mit firefox und ie getestet: links gepostet und angeklickt

mit ie gehen die links merkwürdigerweise, nur mit ff nich. ich denke nciht, das ich umsteigen möchte. vlt tritt das problem bei ff auch nur auf, wenn man die weiterleitungsseite deaktiviert hat


edit habs eben nochmal getestet: mit aktiver zwischenseite geht es, deaktiviert man die, geht es nicht mehr. die links funktionieren dann nicht mehr, weil das amp; stört
ff 3.0.10


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap
Bei mir gehts auch mit FF problemlos trotz des amp.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap
> Bei mir gehts auch mit FF problemlos trotz des amp.


bei mir nich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ff 3.0.10


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ersetzt der buffed-redirect auch bereits das amp wieder durch das &.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kommt bei mir bei deaktivierter weiterleitungsseite. und zwar auch meinem vista pc und xp laptop

das scheint bei ner menge leute nicht zu funktionieren, habe in letzter zeit häufiger threads gesehn wo jemand sagt: "dein armory link geht nich"


----------



## LittleFay (5. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap
> Bei mir gehts auch mit FF problemlos trotz des amp.


Dito. Kein Problem bei mir, FF 3.0.10


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juni 2009)

hmm, auch wenn das redirect-tab/fenster nervt würde ich es lieber da lassen, anstatt es zu deaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am ende jammern sie wieder, wenn sie auf nen link geklickt haben und auf ner phishing/malware-seite gelandet sind.

Mit dem Redirect-Fenster/Tab funktionieren auch die Links einwandfrei.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Juni 2009)

hm dann werde ich die zwischenseite wohl erstmal wirklich wieder anstellen...

nur was mich da jetzt wirklich mal interessieren würde, woran sowas liegt? ich mein gleicher firefox. ich habs auch mal ohne aktive addons probiert...
wo kommt in dem eig guten ff bei manchen das Interpretationsproblem her? bei mir auch auf zwei unterschiedlichen pcs und betriebsystemen

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ygos&n=Shap


----------



## zork-tdmog (11. Juni 2009)

*FIX FÜR DEN BUG*

Wenn man im Forum einen Link verwendet welcher ein "ampersand", also ein Kaufmannsund enthält, so wird dieses vom Forum ersetzt und danach funktioniert der Link nicht mehr.

Beispiel:

```
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Eredar&n=Rothar
```
Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ar&n=Rothar

Daraus baut das Forum:

```
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Feu.wowarmory.com%2Fcharacter-sheet.xml%3Fr%3DEredar%26amp%3Bn%3DRothar
```
Das Kaufmannsund wird durch den String "%26amp%3B" ersetzt, was &amp; entspricht. Ist in Texten und Co. kein Problem, führt aber in Links zu Problemen.

Beheben kann man das, indem man den Link nach dem schreiben nochmals anpasst und "%26amp%3B" durch "%26" ersetzt. "%26" steht ebenfalls für das Kaufmannsund, allerdings ohne dort "amp;" dranzuhängen.

Hier nun der korrigierte Link:

```
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Feu.wowarmory.com%2Fcharacter-sheet.xml%3Fr%3DEredar%26n%3DRothar
```
Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ar&n=Rothar

Evtl könnte man das Forum-Replace Script entsprechend erweitern. Nur so ein Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

p.s. Ich nutze Firefox 3.0 mit No-Script, aber Javascript ist für buffed.de aktiviert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2009)

Ds Problem scheint nur aufzutreten, wenn die buffed-redirect-seite nicht verwendet wird. Dort wird der Link korrekt "zusammengebaut" und es steht:

```
Ist der nachfolgende Link der tatsächlich von dir geklickte?
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Eredar&n=Rothar
```
da.

Sowohl IE7, IE8, FF 3.x funktionieren einwandfrei.

Das Redirecten habe ich nicht per coockie deaktiviert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juni 2009)

hm bei mir gehts jetzt auf einmal O.o wurde was verändert, oder ist das mal wieder einer der unergründlichen wege des windows?


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm bei mir gehts jetzt auf einmal O.o wurde was verändert, oder ist das mal wieder einer der unergründlichen wege des windows?



Ich hab eingebaut, dass &amp; separat nochmal konvertiert wird.


----------



## zork-tdmog (12. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann ich eigentlich die Redirectseite wieder aktivieren?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

zork-tdmog schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cookies löschen denk ich mal


----------



## cM2003 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Ich hab es schonmal in einem anderen Thread angesprochen:
Euer Redirect ist fehlerhaft. Problem ist dabei, dass "Sonderzeichen" wie z.B. & in HTML-Code umgeschrieben wird. Das führt aber auf manchen Seiten zu Fehlern.

Das Nervigste ist aber, dass ihr trotz deaktivierter Weiterleitung immer noch euren Redirect-Link nutzt und nicht den normalen Link. Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht... Kann ja eigentlich nicht so das Problem sein das umzustellen -.-

Gruß,
cM


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hab es schonmal in einem anderen Thread angesprochen:
> Euer Redirect ist fehlerhaft. Problem ist dabei, dass "Sonderzeichen" wie z.B. & in HTML-Code umgeschrieben wird. Das führt aber auf manchen Seiten zu Fehlern.



Es gibt bereits einen Filter auf die htmlentities. Nur ist das nicht rückwirkend aktiv.



> Das Nervigste ist aber, dass ihr trotz deaktivierter Weiterleitung immer noch euren Redirect-Link nutzt und nicht den normalen Link. Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht... Kann ja eigentlich nicht so das Problem sein das umzustellen -.-



Links werden vom Forum bei der Eingabe, nicht bei der Ausgabe geparst. Theorethisch müsste es für alle, die diese Funktion übergehen wollen, eine Rückumwandlung eingebaut werden. Das Problem ist hier nicht ein "Problem der umstellung", sondern, dass der Einbau bzw. die Entwicklung der Funktion momentan nicht terminiert werden kann. Das beinhaltet unter anderem eine neue Flag, Einbindung des Einstellungspunkts und das ganze als vollwertiges Invision-Modul, damit es beim nächsten UPDATE nicht wieder überschrieben wird.


----------

